# Nesting box size



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey y'all! My nesting boxes are 12" cubed. All the girls all lay in the boxes, but today I opened the door to retrieve the eggs and my poor Light Brahma took up the entire space. I have never had any problems with broken eggs.

I have 3 boxes for 10 hens, but they only use 2 of the boxes. I was thinking of modifying 2 boxes into 1 to give my big babies more room.

These are the best pictures I have, but these are bantams , not my standard Brahmas








Thoughts and suggestions, please


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

When you have 2 nests, they'll only use one, LOL. I would make some or all bigger. Mine are the large stacking bins. I think they are 14 x 16 or so inches.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Here are my girls nesting boxes. We tried 2 or 3 different ideas and these are what we landed on because they liked them best. Easy to clean and disinfect. They are just plastic storage boxes (cheap) with the opening 2/3 the size of copy paper cut out for the opening.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like the way that chicken is stretched over looking at the boxes.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I always used wood for nesting boxes.I never considered plastic.Now I am rethinking them.Thanks for the idea,Sem and Nanny!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I found two crates at the craft store that were 10x13 and I was afraid they were too small, but my blonde bimbo of a Buff orpington is huge and she fits just fine. For a while they fought over one particular one (one is black one is white) no matter where I moved it. Now they still prefer the black but will use both.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, i looked at mine today and they look more like 14 x 18. But a really good size.


----------

